
You Don't Need Millions of Dollars - Reedx
https://blog.codinghorror.com/you-dont-need-millions-of-dollars/
======
dragontamer
A bit of a tangent but...

> The guys at id had figured that all out twenty seven years ago. Those sounds
> you hear in the distance are a little bit of history repeating. (Editor's
> Note: "little bit of history repeating" is hyperlinked in original article)

Hmm... I write links similarly to Atwood here, but I'm now scared of link rot.
The hyperlink goes to a Youtube video that is no longer available, so I feel
like I'm missing a bit of context from this paragraph.

Looking at the blogpost, it is now 7 years old. On the one hand, a blogpost
probably isn't written to stand the test of time. But on the other hand, here
we are today rereading this blogpost from 7 years ago, so in someways, this
blogpost has stood the test of time.

Fortunately: the core point of the blogpost is working well. But it does make
you think about linkrot over the course of 7 years.

~~~
c22
At any given time I have 100+ tabs open representing various lines of ongoing
research. I've noticed link rot has gotten much worse over the last decade, to
the point where I go through my tabs at least once a month now just to close
the 404s of which there are always several. These links are rotting on the
order of weeks/months, not even years. I notice it most frequently on pages
that are selling something, I wonder if this is the result of some misguided
SEO tactic.

Might as well start linking directly to the archive.org copy of content you
want to make sense in a couple years.

------
growlist
> and two dozen open source frameworks and libraries that can do 90% of the
> work for you. You have GitHub, Wikipedia, Stack Overflow, and the whole of
> the Internet.

And this is part of the problem for me - there is simply too much happening to
keep track of and to make decisions about what to learn.

~~~
dragontamer
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buridan%27s_ass](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buridan%27s_ass)

> ...a man, being just as hungry as thirsty, and placed in between food and
> drink, must necessarily remain where he is and starve to death.

> — Aristotle, On the Heavens 295b, c. 350 BC

\--------

The paradox of choice is: the more choices we have, the LESS IMPORTANT that
choice becomes. Instead of sitting still and starving, it is more important to
"make a choice" rather than debate over which choice to make.

A more solid example: PyGame, SFML and SDL do the same job, instead of
debating which one to use... you should just pick one (even at random) and
then complete your task. Rather than debate over the pros / cons of each
framework.

~~~
growlist
Well ish - but I'd still prefer to learn something that will still be relevant
in future, given the chance.

------
Grustaf
Isn’t this guy a billionaire though? At least he would be if he kept his stake
in StackExchange.

